# Paints4u usage / experience



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

After this rather good thread on the forum, http://is.gd/Nr4E99 I noted a few people trying with paints4u touch up paint.

I have 100ml Touch Up & 30ml G3 Compound  and decided to try some of the ideas on that thread.

Two uses tried so far.
1. Tiny (finger nail deep) where it has clearly gone through the clearcoat and is showing 'white'. 
For these I wiped down with IPA to clean off polish etc, then using a wooden ****tail stick as paint brush dabbed in the paint. No attempt to build a layer, just applied until I could no longer see the 'white'. I.e. I have covered the scratch. 
My intention. To repeat until the colour deepens, then polish by hand to get back a shine, since it leaves the surface dull. I'll try 3000 grit wet / dry first, then Megs 105 or 205.

2. 'Areas', In my case it is the Sainsbury disease, i.e. car park doors opening on mine. 
Again I wiped the whole area down with IPA to clean it thoroughly. Then (using the tin lid as a container) dabbed some lint free cotton (round my finger) into the paint and smeared it over the marks. The effect is to dull the paint surface and 'colour' the scratches / marks. 
My intention. To repeat as necessary then polish as above.

I'll report back on success... or otherwise.

Having a clean car (until we need to use it!) I now resent these minor dings!

Dave


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this the website that will mix any paint for you?


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> Is this the website that will mix any paint for you?


Yes, I got a good match


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used them a lot and found the quality of the paint to be excellent and their service superb. Much better value than dealers.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Can they do aerosols? I couldn't see anything on there or dose anyone know of any online places that can mix you paint colour in an aerosol?

Halfords can only make touch up pots.....


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try these for aerosol cans.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...g4HgDg&usg=AFQjCNFtcSDJNfbvlzSb9Os7bP5obQIAXw

But they won't gaurantee the colour match as its a mixed colour, but has not been matched to the car. In most cases they will just mix the standard shade.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Try these for aerosol cans.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...g4HgDg&usg=AFQjCNFtcSDJNfbvlzSb9Os7bP5obQIAXw
> 
> But they won't gaurantee the colour match as its a mixed colour, but has not been matched to the car. In most cases they will just mix the standard shade.


Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Paints4u do aerosol too.

They are excellent, really fine dispersal and adjustable spray head depending on which way you are painting - side to side or up and down.

I've used these a couple of times and always been happy with the results.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm trying their 30 ml paint kit and il report too soon.


----------

